# Octane Tripwire rest



## tomski007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Anybody have any feedback or experience with the Octane Tripwire rest made by Bowtech?


----------



## greaser4252 (Dec 4, 2008)

*tripwire*

Have one on my elite xlr,seems to work fine. No fletchng contact and drops quickly,easy to set up.


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JAMBF750 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just put one on my new M7 and so far i think its awesome, no contact or noise and very well built.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

They work great but they do not fit on Hoyt's tec risers without SERIOUS modification.


----------

